# What is the best 20700 Battery for the VandyVape Pulse BF 80W - Regulated?



## Johan Marais

I guys I have the VandyVape Pulse BF 80w and have 2 x 20700 Batteries from my iJoy mod, but they don't last even 2 hours in this mod ...... I lend a Sanyo 4000 MaH with 15A from a friend and that Battery lasted me 7hours before I had to replace it ...... now I am replacing batteries every 2 hours. Look I know my iJoys are clearly not working like it should anymore, end of life maybe cause they are almost 2 years old. But I am looking for a Long Lasting 20700 battery as I like 0.32 Builds@ 40W cause I like cool vape. What can you guys recommend? Would be appreciated as I need to buy today still


----------



## Andre

I am using the Sanyo 20700B (4000 mAh), which I bought from the VapeGuy. According to Mooch the real CDR is 15A, which is also the claimed CDR. Your preferred power and resistance, give around 12.5A, which should be ok, but I see Mooch says it is best used under 10A/30W here.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Check out the Golisi 20700 30A. great battery. 
https://blingsa.co.za/products/golisi-s32-imr-20700-high-drain-li-ion-battery-30a-3200mah

I am using those same ijoy 20700 at 40w with a 0.35 build and i get great battery life. Getting through 12mls of juice of a single battery. So definetly yours have lost some life so you could also just replace them for new ones or get some golisi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great thread @Johan Marais 
Most of us know the 18650 batteries pretty well and which one to pick for the amp draw

But the 20700 and 21700 batts are relatively new - so it's good to follow what is available and what is best for each application

Am following this thread


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I want to try out the golisi battery, I see juicy Joe's are currently stocking it. The reciere are good for it.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am caught in a dilemma now, I have a hotcig aurora which I used a coiplc of times with a 18650 battery. It is compatible with a 21700 and 20700, but very soon I think I will want to change it to a vandy vape pulse 80w. So if I buy a 21700 it may not fit in the vandy vape box in future but I don't want to a 20700 because it is a of lesser capacity.


----------



## antonherbst

I am gonna leave this just here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit

Get yourself the Golisi Batterries from Juicy Joe's, I bought one for my Furyan (21700) and the batteries are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am caught in a dilemma now, I have a hotcig aurora which I used a coiplc of times with a 18650 battery. It is compatible with a 21700 and 20700, but very soon I think I will want to change it to a vandy vape pulse 80w. So if I buy a 21700 it may not fit in the vandy vape box in future but I don't want to a 20700 because it is a of lesser capacity.


From what I have seen on Mooch's lists, no 21700 beats the Sanyo 20700B (4000 mAh) when it comes to capacity. So, if 15A real CDR works for you, it is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> From what I have seen on Mooch's lists, no 21700 beats the Sanyo 20700B (4000 mAh) when it comes to capacity. So, if 15A real CDR works for you, it is the way to go.



Thanks @Andre !
So down to about 0.3 ohms and 50W (with some safety) the Sanyo seems like the one to beat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332

The Golisi are great for 21700s got some for my GF's Aegis. I'm using the iJoy 20700s in my Pulse 80w and they last pretty much the whole day at 45w on a 0.23ohm coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vape0206

Chris du Toit said:


> Get yourself the Golisi Batterries from Juicy Joe's, I bought one for my Furyan (21700) and the batteries are awesome!


Are you running the 21700? and what resistance?


----------



## Chris du Toit

Vape0206 said:


> Are you running the 21700? and what resistance?


Yes indeed, not sure about resistance (mod is at home) but it hits hard!


----------



## Vape0206

Chris du Toit said:


> Yes indeed, not sure about resistance (mod is at home) but it hits hard!


Thanx for the info bud.. Got a furyan on the way from throat punch and need a good set of batts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

I'm considering one of these two.
https://www.nkon.nl/enercig-ec-27hc-20700.html
https://www.nkon.nl/sanyo-ncr20700b-lithium-battery.html

Don't know much about these but the Sanyo is on Mooch's list at least. My general build is between 0.8 and 1.2. Can't remember when last I went below that.

These will be for a Pulse 80w that's on it's way here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm considering one of these two.
> https://www.nkon.nl/enercig-ec-27hc-20700.html
> https://www.nkon.nl/sanyo-ncr20700b-lithium-battery.html
> 
> Don't know much about these but the Sanyo is on Mooch's list at least. My general build is between 0.8 and 1.2. Can't remember when last I went below that.
> 
> These will be for a Pulse 80w that's on it's way here.


Am enjoying the Pulse 80w. Just ordered one for HRH too. At that power the Sanyos are more than good - I use them as well. And 4000 mAh of battery life!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

I need to get myself some Sanyo 20700B batts for the Pulse, man it eats battery life!


----------

